# LR5 to LR CC



## Marc Lucas (Jun 1, 2015)

I decided (and put off for a long time) to update to LR CC from my standalone version of LR5
I have the creative cloud and was just seeing how everything pans out with the whole CC thing and now I feel confident to move my photos and catalogs to CC because of the update and also if I were to update LR5 it would cost quite a lot considering I am already paying for the CC suite.

Question is whats the best way to migrate my Catalogs and photos to the CC version of LR. Is it just a case of moving the Catalogs and photos from their location in LR5 to the same folder location in CC...can it really be that easy or do I have to do some kind of transferring within the either LR5 or CC

thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2015)

The process is the same no matter what the app you decide to use.  Upgrade to the next version of LR be it LRCC or LR6.  When you open your LR5 structured catalog, LRCC?LR6 will ask your permission to convert the LR5 catalog to the LR6 catalog structure.  You will get a new copy of the old catalog, but one that is usable by LR6 The LR5 Previews folder will be renamed to the LR6 catalog name. and everything will function as normally. 

When you buy the CC subscription, the first thing that you need to do is D/L and install the Adobe CC app Manager.  The Adobe CC app Manager will list the apps that you can install (PSCC2014, BridgeCC, LRCC2015, LR5)  Install the Apps that you wish through the Adobe CC app Manager.


----------



## mcasan (Jun 2, 2015)

I had LR6 license and the CC trial. I gave the LR 6 license to our niece. I got the CC annual package for $99. So to make my installation as simple as possible, Yesterday I deleted LR and PS trials off my machine and restarted it. I then logged into Creative Clound and activated my annual plan. I did have to put in a credit card which is there for renewal next year. Once my CC membership was activated, I went to the list of CC products and selected LR and then PS. Both were downloaded, installed and updated without problem. LR CC saw and used my catalogs without problem. And naturally this process did not touch the library of folders and subfolders.  *Always **do a manual Time Machine backup, just in case, before doing these installs and upgrades.*


----------

